# New Kid....



## sailondreams (May 19, 2008)

Liveaboard sailor for 30 years, minus the odd month or two when boats have been sold and bought! Artistic type - painting, t shirt design, sketches, jewellery making (carved black coral mostly) - worked in human rights and music industry.

Home schooled one child aboard first yacht. Have sailed in the Pacific as well as Aussie waters. Love the sailing, love the meeting people and hearing their stories, have a massive collection of sunset photos (romantic at heart!).

Have been involved in a couple of boating rescues, as the rescuer - worst one earned us an award and thankfully no loss of life. 

Interests, in order of priority: sailing, learning more about sailing, avoiding winters, catching fish, music, art, motor cycle racing (spectator only, thanks), and talking about boating or hearing new 'stories'.

Current boat: Ericson 39, originally from Wilmington DE, now registered in Aus and doing some coastal cruising (she's done a couple laps of the globe with original owners). Lots of good gear: watermaker, solar power and wind gen, computer charting (still own a sextant though - and know how to use it!), etc.

Have two cats Eric (coincidence!) and Leyna (Billy Joel fan), got remarried in 2006 at Lizard Island, Far North QLD after 10 year engagement, plan to keep sailing till age prevents us.

Cheers to all!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Some pictures of you Ericson are always welcome


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like a full life, and one that will only become fuller.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## sailondreams (May 19, 2008)

*New Kid With Boat Photo!*

Hi and thanks,

Here is our lady sailing south from Lizard Island, Far North QLD on a calm day. Just setting sails when our friends took some nice photos. Hardly ever get a calm day up there so it's great to have a real drifter!

Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great looking boat. Best of luck with her.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard and I could drive to Wilmington, DE., in about 45 minutes.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

sailondreams said:


> Have two cats Eric (coincidence!) and Leyna (Billy Joel fan)


Welcome to Sailnet...

But, tell me.... How can you tell if your cat is a Billy Joel fan?

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------

